# Need a quick response - code 50080



## Colliemom (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm not sure if this would be the correct forum to post this question, but here goes...


If your physician is performing a nephrostolithotomy and the stone he is removing is 1.5 CM, you would use 50080. If the stone was 2.5 CM you would use 50081.

What if multiple stones are removed? Can this procedure be billed for each stone removed or only used once for multiple stones removed during the same procedure? (for instance when performing a colonoscopy with polypectomy you would bill 45385 if one polyp is removed or if five polyps are removed. You do not bill the 45385 multiple times) 

Our class is having a debate, because the CPT does not specify in this case. In the code description for the 45385 it specifies "removal of polyp(s)" In 50080 it does not specify a singular or plural stone.

So if you had a 1.5 CM stone removed, a 2.5 CM stone removed and a 3.0 cm stone removed - how would you code for the stone removal?


----------



## LTibbetts (Nov 3, 2009)

Code for the largest one removed. the others are incidental


----------



## Colliemom (Nov 4, 2009)

thank you!


----------

